

Ask HN: Design and UX - massappeal

I am a liberal arts grad from the Bay working sales and marketing for a Start-up, but I am interested in learning UX and design, so I was just curious if you guys had any recommendations for where I should start? I know there are a lot of resources out there to learn programming and web development, but I am less informed about what&#x27;s available for design.<p>Thanks!
======
state
To me, the most fundamental thing to get familiar with is typography —
especially pre-digital type. Here are a few leads for you:

Die Neue Grafik, Josef Muller-Brockmann, The Elements of Typographic Style,
Jan Tschichold.

